# Multi species first/medical kit



## Elbs (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello, 
3 years ago, my dreams came true and I moved into the country from the city. In recent months, we've expanded our herd to include many new pets to us. Since then, we've dealt with a floppy kid, an impacted crop and now coccidiosis. All fun... Lol
So here's a list of my animals, and what I am looking for is a complete list of things I should have on hand for common injuries/conditions :
Horses
Goats 
Sheep (both goats and sheep are likely pregnant) 
Chickens
Rabbit 
Guinea pigs (maybe those last two don't count) 

As a side note, the vets in my area are renowned for sheep/goat ignorance; neither of these animals are common in the area  (don't get me wrong, they've been wonderful with my dogs and horses, real life savers.)

Also, I live in Canada, so some medications are not available to me. 

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 8, 2013)

Like Elbs, we're relatively new to the whole hobby farm thing too.  We've picked up several books that list items for various livestock First Aid kits, but I'd also love to hear the opinion of seasoned farmers on what items they've found the most useful.

So far, the only first aid/medications I've needed to use (assuming pest prevention for fleas, ticks and worms doesn't count) is Corid for Coccidiosis, and Iodine for dipping new kids umbilical cords.  Having the Corid on-hand probably would have saved the lives of a few of my chicks, though.  They got sick over a weekend - local feed stores were either closed or didn't have anything helpful in stock, and even rush ordering medication on the Internet was going to be a minimum of two days.  When we were finally able to get the Corid, there were near immediate results.  I have no doubt that was what saved the rest of my flock.  'An ounce of prevention' is the best (clean brooder/coop), but sometimes things still go wrong, and so it's good to be prepared.  Needless to say, we now have plenty of Corid on-hand.  I hope it expires because I never need to use it again, but if I do, it's there.

It's things like that that I'd really like to make sure I have.  Any suggestions would be great, thanks!  BTW, Elbs - think it's great you asked about guinea pigs!  They certainly matter too, and I'm sure someone out there has had some experience with them.


----------



## Sweetened (Aug 16, 2013)

I treat organically (except for master reset situations or new incoming animals), and I try to keep a few things on hand at all times.  Below is what and why I keep them:

Oregano Oil - Natural antibiotic, doesn't breed resistance, provides nutrients and is a pain killer
Yogurt - Restores natural gut flora level, most animals will take it readily
Aloe Vera Juice - Gut flusher, removes toxins and bad bacteria from the gut while not depleting gut flora levels
ACV - General purpose, good for vitamins and an extra boost
Raw, unfiltered honey - When mixed with warm water, creates hydrogen peroxide.  Natural antibiotic, antibacterial and restorative, good boost for weak animals.

For master resets (was a great winter for mice in SK, what with the massive snowbanks) like mite infestations in chickens, I now keep Noromectin for cattle on hand just incase the parasites are bad enough that DE and other dust bathing doesn't fix anything.

In the future, for Cocci, keep yogurt and/or whey on hand.  When I can, I feed chicks Whey exclusively, rather than water.  As a probiotic, it doesn't allow Cocci to overtake the gut and keeps it regulated.  I have brought chicks back from the bring of death with yogurt mixed with oregano oil and AVJ in their water.

I have treated Chickens, rabbits and goats with the above.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Always have everything you need to take temperatures...tells you so much...a supply of antibiotics and needles...I also prefer organic, but not willing to lose an animal for the sake of being organic.  Antibiotics keep longer if kept in a fridge.  Do you have a birthing kit in case anything goes wrong?  Look on the birthing section of sheep and goats...lots of good info there to stock up for the ...just in case... !  Good luck...critters make for a wonderful lifestyle!!!!


----------

